
My Favorite Paul Graham Quotes from Business of Software 2009 - dshah
http://www.kevinminnick.com/2009/11/my-favorite-paul-graham-quotes-from-bos2009.html
======
david927
21 Trends:

#5 United States

#6 Silicon Valley

#20 Venture funding

all need to move to the "Not Trends".

The US, like a wealthy person whose money ran out but kept spending on credit
cards, has just started its "big reckoning" and it will only get worse --
much, much worse.

VC and the Valley are the old model. Technology is moving us away from the
large capital requirements that used to be necessary to go from 0 to 60.
Prepare for a deluge of Indian, Chinese and European startups because of this.

